# Google launches Snapseed photo editor...



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

...on Android, makes iOS version free.

Further to my comments in the "What is your photo software of choice?" thread. 

Snapseed was the piece of Nik that Google was interested in. Still wondering how long the rest of Nik will remain extant...


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

I hope they keep the rest of NIK going. I love Silver Efex


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I must say that the iOS version is great at getting the most out of photos. My only frustration with it is that it saves back to Camera Roll. May have to buy the Mac version at some point. I know my way around Photoshop pretty well but Snapseed is just about all I need to correct and style most of my photos.


----------

